# My thoughts of the Zapco ST-X5ii



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I recently sold my Arc xdi1200.6 and replaced it with the Zapco ST-5x. Before anyone asks, I got rid of the Arc because the fan was pretty audible in shared cabin space. Just knowing that it was audible even when I couldn't hear it over the road noise and music was enough to drive me nuts. The new owner will be putting it in his tire well just like I had it for a few months and never heard it in there. But since it replaced a very well liked 6ch I'll do a comparison. First I'll hash out the meat and potatoes. The manual says it does 80x4 at 4 ohms and 350x1 at 2 ohms on the sub channel. All channels are class a/b including sub channel. Zapco's website states slightly different power ratings so someone I know at Attrend will be taking my very valid question about power specs straight to the horse's mouth. In real world I don't think it's a big deal.

The amp is built like a tank with good connections. It puts out good power and plenty for the front stage and sub in my siggy. In a direct swap I believe it sounds more transparent than the xdi even though the xdi put out a TON of power and seemed to be a little more dynamic. For an amp that goes for around $300 at full retail I don't think you can go wrong. If people that are used to high dollar a/b amps are saying these amps are the real deal they're worth a hard look. Noise floor is also lower with the Zapco. I'm putting serious thought into getting the 4ch that does 150ish x2 bridged to add a little more heat to my doors and running rears, tweets, and sub with the 5ch. Other than that I think my system will be "done" once I put the little 4ch in. Not sure who I'm trying to fool by saying "done" but I can only hope, lol.


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm eyeing this amp if I can manage to sell my KS300.4 so I can have 5 channels in a single chassis. Any latest thoughts/feelings on the Zapco? Does it have any issues running hot?


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I recently sold my Arc xdi1200.6 and replaced it with the Zapco ST-5x. Before anyone asks, I got rid of the Arc because the fan was pretty audible in shared cabin space. Just knowing that it was audible even when I couldn't hear it over the road noise and music was enough to drive me nuts. The new owner will be putting it in his tire well just like I had it for a few months and never heard it in there. But since it replaced a very well liked 6ch I'll do a comparison. First I'll hash out the meat and potatoes. The manual says it does 80x4 at 4 ohms and 350x1 at 2 ohms on the sub channel. All channels are class a/b including sub channel. Zapco's website states slightly different power ratings so someone I know at Attrend will be taking my very valid question about power specs straight to the horse's mouth. In real world I don't think it's a big deal.
> 
> The amp is built like a tank with good connections. It puts out good power and plenty for the front stage and sub in my siggy. In a direct swap I believe it sounds more transparent than the xdi even though the xdi put out a TON of power and seemed to be a little more dynamic. For an amp that goes for around $300 at full retail I don't think you can go wrong. If people that are used to high dollar a/b amps are saying these amps are the real deal they're worth a hard look. Noise floor is also lower with the Zapco. I'm putting serious thought into getting the 4ch that does 150ish x2 bridged to add a little more heat to my doors and running rears, tweets, and sub with the 5ch. Other than that I think my system will be "done" once I put the little 4ch in. Not sure who I'm trying to fool by saying "done" but I can only hope, lol.



So do you think the 5X ii doesn't have quite enough power? I've been considering this amp too. Have always wanted a zapco but now the pdx-v9's are down to $429.


----------



## jijivs (Mar 26, 2016)

HeyWaj10 said:


> I'm eyeing this amp if I can manage to sell my KS300.4 so I can have 5 channels in a single chassis. Any latest thoughts/feelings on the Zapco? Does it have any issues running hot?


I'm using the amp for almost 16 months now. No issues till date. It's placed under seat in my car, JFYI.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just saw this. For my needs it has plenty of power. It's never overheated but only been installed since Christmas Eve. Black SUV in Arkansas will tell the story this Summer. Don't think I've ever gone back there and put my hand on it after it's run a while. I'm still happy with it. Something about the way it amplifies the signal just gives the music more depth. Guess it's just a more pure sounding amp. Don't need processed rears anymore if that tells you anything. For the full retail of $299 I don't think this 5ch can be beat if you can find a place for it. I didn't pay retail, but never pay retail unless I'm buying a specialty item off Crutchfield.


----------

